# How do you fish your butterfly jigs?



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive only been jigging for about a year now, so im still new to this. Ive been connecting my butterfly jigs like i do for diamond jigs, but the hooks get caught in the leader line a bunch. I was wondering if this is a better way of connecting it to where it doesnt get tangled up so much. Thanks for the help.

Brent


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL, I can foul just about any kind of fish hook or lure ya got. Prolly got a short between the rod grip and the reel crank, I suspect. !tuna!


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Just a few questions about how you are rigging. 
Are you using the proper length assists and hook size for the jigs & are you rigging 2 hooks or one? One hook is plenty.
If you are using the correct assist, it just may be that you don't have a jigging rhythm dialed in yet. 
Lots of white guys got this affliction.
Crank and jig at the same time and you won't get the enhanced slack that causes the fouled hook.
Gman has got some great videos and narrative in this tutorial:
http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f172/gmans-intro-vertical-jigging-67557.html
Its kind of like clapping and stomping your feat to the music; if ya aint got the rhythm, it just aint gonna work right and the chicks will laugh.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

speed jigging with 2 or more assist hooks can lead to a lot of fouled jigs if your timing is not in sequence. try jigging with one assist hook. also there is no set way to jig. there are many variations and you have the job of trying to figure out which is working best to put fish on the end of your jig. also if you are on a party boat and watching others jigs just don't copy their motion if you aren't fishing the same style of jig. different jigs impart different actions and again you have to figure out what type and speed of retrieve is working on that particular day and on that particular species of fish. this may sound like a lot of work but generally spending time on the water jigging will get you putting fish in the boat.....rick


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

You didn't mention it, but if you're fishing straight braid to your jig, your hooks will get tangled up a whole lot more than if you add in a mono leader. The leader doesn't have to be super long. A couple feet will be enough generally.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Lots of good feedback above...

heres some jiggin styles to watch.... Theres a jillion of them on Youtube.. (dont forget slow bouncin the bottom)






The following is the very youtube video that got me hooked and the Japeneese jiggin style idea rollin in my head about 4 years ago as a every day way of fishing to catch fish, and not just doing it in deep water next to a rig with the old stand by boring plated 8-10oz diamond jig with a treble on the bottom.

Beware----Its cost me $100's n $100's of dollars to watch this next video... 
(but, Ive loved every minute of it...)

Who ever this fella is--

He's da Man!!














ive heard these fellas are kinda like our version of "Rock Stars" in the fishing world over in the far east...

Heres a whole line of videos from our very on Jim at Eastern Tackle... (try his pot roast color)
http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaDraggin
 
I would love to see some featuring Kil, Bret, Gman and some of their favorite jiggn videos like Jim has done his above.

I always think the best ones are the ones that show the actual "How to" jiggin to get the bite and not just the fight as so many only show...

  As
Ross Periot 









use to say when he was campaigning for President 
​









Hog
WWF


----------

